# new to this site



## lkg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi guys

I am new to this site so i will just go about telling you a brief history of my story......  myself and hubby have been trying for a baby for almost a year no such luck....was told many months ago that i was suffering from premature menopause but since that diagnosis my hormone levels have gone back to normal {thankfully} and am now functioning normally (well my hormones are anyhow) i am having very irregular periods so have no idea if i am actually ovulating or when i might be.  I am on a waiting list for a fertility clinic a very long list may i add as i am sure you must know.  think my app will be sometime next july/august.  was wondering if any of you have any advice on what else i could be trying while waiting!!!!!!! have started a bit of accupuncture but thats about it.  have had lots of problems with smears and some treatment could there be a link?  have had many a good nite reading your stories have laughed and cried along with them  

hope to hear from some of you soon...

lots of love c xxxxx


----------



## Georgeous (Nov 25, 2008)

hello, I'm new to this site too and I have to say slightly confused with all the abreviations?   I'm sure I'll pick them up soon enough.
I have been trying for six months only to find that my cycles are all over the shop, averaging about 40 days and I'm now testing for ovulation everyday and I have had a negetive every day! My doctor has said we will try the clomid route in the new year but I thought I'd see if there was something to try before then, and having searched on the internet for alternatives - soy isoflavones came up. I have bought some but not sure whether I have got the right sort.  I need some help with this so will look into it further.
That's about all I can offer at the moment, good luck and hope you get the best christmas present ever. It's all I'm wishing for! 
Georgeous B


----------

